# mindful motion photography



## Lastexit (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi, my name is Vanessa and I'm new to these forums.  I'd like to post my website:  

http://www.mindfulmotionphoto.com 

 I work on photography, visual poetry and have an online store selling reasonably priced prints.  Please check it out!  Thanks.


----------

